# wire or the color markings on 120/208 3ph 4 wire



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

edwalk1 said:


> Should the 208 of a 120/208 phase be located on "b" or "c" phase. On 3 phase 120/240 I would put it on "B" conductor. I was looking for the rule and did not find it in code book. Is it in the specs of he panels itself?
> I think the color markings would be blk/ rd/ org


You do not put the 208 to any leg.

120/208 wye does not have a high leg and you will get 120 to neutral on each leg, and 208 across any 2 legs.

We use red, black, and blue for 120/208, and brown, orange and yellow for 277/480 volt, but that is not in the code book.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm with JB on this one. 


The only time you will have a high leg to worry about is when you have a center tap grounded delta. With that, you would have 2 legs of 120 to ground and one leg of 208 to ground. You will have 240 volts phase to phase.

Typically we put the high leg on B phase and by code, it must be marked with orange.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

edwalk1 said:


> Should the 208 of a 120/208 phase be located on "b" or "c" phase. On 3 phase 120/240 I would put it on "B" conductor. I was looking for the rule and did not find it in code book. Is it in the specs of he panels itself?
> I think the color markings would be blk/ rd/ org


On 208Y120 three phase there is no specfic location it have to be done however if you have 240D120 volt service which we called 4 wire delta service or centre tapped delta service this get little tricky the phase a and phase c is not a issue with 120 volt load to the netural but phase B to netural will result 208 volts

And in NEC code there is no spefcic phase colour at all only for netural and grounding conductors that it.

Typically North Americia colour is 

Black , Red , Bleu on wye connected service 

On Delta it will be little diffrent 

Black , Red and Orange 


Merci.
Marc


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> And in NEC code there is no spefcic phase colour at all only for netural and grounding conductors that it.
> c


 Yes, on a high leg delta, there is a color requirement. 230.56 states the high leg must be marked with orange.




> Typically North Americia colour is
> 
> Black , Red , Bleu on wye connected service
> 
> ...


in my area anything 120/XXX is black (A), red (B), and blue (C). On XXX/480 voltages we use brown (A), orange (B), yellow (C).
obviously not a code requirement, just preferred installation methods.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

nap said:


> Yes, on a high leg delta, there is a color requirement. 230.56 states the high leg must be marked with orange.
> 
> 
> in my area anything 120/XXX is black (A), red (B), and blue (C). On XXX/480 voltages we use brown (A), orange (B), yellow (C).
> obviously not a code requirement, just preferred installation methods.


Yep I am aware that the wild leg delta required to be marked in orange however in very old delta system you will end up find them in red { }

It pretty much the same way in Europe but very rare to see a wild leg delta connection { just couple location AFAIK still have it but that about soon history } but just don't go there with colour codes I allready memorized 6 diffrent format on European side plus what we know in North Americian side. 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## edwalk1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you guys. I see what you mean, 208 ph to ph. I should of looked at a diagram to better understand.


----------

